
Ask HN: How do you concentrate when you have non-work things on your mind - J-dawg
I&#x27;ll try to keep this brief. I&#x27;ve always been world-class procrastinator, and struggled with concentration. It&#x27;s definitely a problem, but somehow I usually manage to get stuff done in the end.<p>Now I&#x27;m going through some personal problems, and it&#x27;s like my inability to concentrate is amplified x100. My mind just seems fuzzy and I can&#x27;t get anything started. Even when I force myself to close all distracting web sites, I find myself looking at a blank monitor or staring into space.<p>Everybody has problems, but work has to go on. What are your &quot;hacks&quot; for getting work done even if something is on your mind?
======
cauterized
It depends on what the problem is. Sometimes you just need to take a day off
and recuperate or work through your problems or spend time with loved ones or
whatever will help you deal with the stuff that's going on in your life.

Other times, it's just time to move on, or working will distract you in a
productive way from something you can't change, or it's not a problem that
merits taking time off. So what then?

Here are some things that work for me:

\- start the workday with a 10-15 minute free write (pen and paper, not
keyboard) about what's on my mind and distracting me. Sometimes we just need
to take some time to acknowledge what we're feeling and think it through in
order to be able to set it aside for a few hours.

\- take 5-20 minutes for a short meditation session. It gives you the mental
space to be calm and focused and reminds your brain what that feels like.

\- write down a list of 1-3 things that MUST get done that day. If it's not on
an actual, meaningful hard deadline or blocking someone else, it's not a must.

\- work out and write down the smallest action that can be taken to get
started on each of those tasks: open a blank email and address it; open a
specific file of code and add a breakpoint; etc.

\- do a couple small, self-contained tasks to get a quick "win" \- even if
they're not important ones. Complete that low-priority ticket about changing a
font color, or add an email filter to get that LinkedIn recruiter spam out of
your inbox, or find a couple reams of paper to lift your external monitor to a
better viewing angle.

\- if all else fails, caffeine is excellent for enhancing focus, especially if
you use it infrequently.

------
peller
Sometimes just writing my distracting thoughts down helps signal to my
subconscious mind that it's OK to stop flooding my conscious mind with those
distracting thoughts.

Or, ask yourself, what is the smallest action you can take to get one thing
started? (Action begets motivation for further actions...)

------
BuenosAir
When I'm procrastinating (and i'm a pro) I listen to
[http://rainymood.com](http://rainymood.com) while working I also did some
phenylpiracetam sometimes witch get you a extraordinary focus on your work.
But you can get some headache and it's not really a long-term solution.

